# Fisherman missing in the Moray Firth



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/6950309.stm

Very sad news indeed


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/6957831.stm

Just been confirmed that they have found the Ellie May in deep water 4.5 miles to the East of Cromarty. They will attempt to recover Gordon Wilson's body from the wheelhouse this week.

My deepest condolences go out to his family at this time.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, many fishermen take small boats out alone - I know of one in Holyhead who did it regularly in a 65' trawler and was the top fisherman in the port for years - as well as being an excellent seaman.....but, eventually, his wife made him take on crew.

Lots of men do it. It is something that has always been done and they know their areas......tradition, if you will.

However, my condolences to his family and relatives. OPnce more, the sea...the timeless sea...

Jonty


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I can recall shooting away the trawl once. The skipper called out we were taking water. In less than two minutes the trawler was sitting on the bottom of the English channel.
It all happened so quickly. apparently she sprang some planks from the bow post.
I ran to the cabin for the flares and had to fight against the incoming water to get back out. closest call i ever had. Gave up trawling at that stage.
Many of the smaller smacks were sailed single handed in those days.
My sympathy to the bereaved over their sad loss.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Gordon Wilson fished from Fleetwood and in the 1980s was skipper/owner of the steel 39ft PROVIDING STAR (FD366). Our thoughts are with his family and especially his son Rob who was a crewman with him at Fleetwood.
Gil.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I have the sad duty to inform everyone that the police divers manage to recover Gordon from the boat on Friday ( yesterday 24th August 2007 ). The combined Police/MAIB investigations into the loss of the Ellie May and her owner Gordon Wilson are continuing and as further information comes to light I will add it in here.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

A very sad day indeed. My condolences to his friends and family.
I must admit though, I have learned something today. I never knew boats of that size were ever sailed single handed.
Ray Jordan


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Thoughts and condolences to Gordons family and community
Steve Woodward


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

A very sad loss to all concernd, and my condolences to all concerned. but you sould allwas fish with a min two.
JOHN


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

My sincere condolences to all the family and friends of Gordon . 
We respect the life of the Fishermen who endue with a lot to put bread on the table .
Yours Aye Derek


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I have just had an Email from Gordon Wilson's Son Rob , he wishes to thank those that have sent condolences to his family.

The funeral will be 12 noon in the crematorium at Buckie on Wednesday 5th September. I believe they are laying on a coach from Fraserburgh for anyone who wishes to come.


I will have a look at the newspaper to see the details of the coach arrangements should anyone from the Fraserburgh area wish to go up.

Davie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Here are the details of the coach from Fraserburgh to Buckie for Gordon Wilson's funeral should anyone wish to attend.

Bus will leave A. Buchan and Sons Funeral directors in Denmark street Fraserburgh at 10:20am. In lieu of flowers a donation to Grampian Police's Underwater Search Unit can be left at the door of the Buckie Crematorium.

Davie Tait


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have many a fond memory of this very kind but gentle giant in the early 1970's. I ran the Rugby club Bar in Fleetwood in those days, and Gordon would only have to look at someone who was giving me hassle , and they would know their place. we shared many a drink on Darts and do's nights, and not too few a black pudding with him and friends like Ken Valentine, Ian Greenwood and co. He was a lovely and gentle and kind man to me and my thoughts and prayers go out to his son and family at this sad time.


----------

